# Nikon D600 already shipping - 5 days after announcement



## plam_1980 (Sep 18, 2012)

That was fast

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/09/17/nikon-d600-shipping-to-retailers-five-days-after-the-announcement.aspx/


----------



## psolberg (Sep 20, 2012)

fast indeed.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 20, 2012)

More credit to them, they're behind a lot, and that's spurred them on heaps.
(if only we knew a way to spur Canon into shipping sooner, maybe they just need to *not* announce something until it's ready...?)


----------



## Nishi Drew (Sep 20, 2012)

Well no surprise, Nikon planned this early on and they were ready. Canon just responded, or threw in the 6D as an afterthought. Considering that we won't see full reviews and user experience reports until next year that's a looong ways away when people like me want an FF now! Not that the 6D is the FF I wanted... but this extra waiting time doesn't help me want it anymore


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 21, 2012)

Price in Europe dropped of 10% already: 2100 to 1900€.

Even 20% in UK: 1950 to 1615 GBP.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 21, 2012)

Actually I am happy to see that. The more D600 Nikon can sell, the more pressure Canon have. That will give Canon a lesson, so Canon will listen its users. That's good for us.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 21, 2012)

Nikon really wants to make the D600 a better deal. And they're succeeding brilliantly.


----------



## manofiron (Sep 21, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> Price in Europe dropped of 10% already: 2100 to 1900€.
> 
> Even 20% in UK: 1950 to 1615 GBP.



In Poland local Canon partners revealed the price will be 7800 PLN, which is roughly 2437 USD or 1500 GBP. Not so bad.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Sep 28, 2012)

Shipping the camera so quickly is nice, but having to wait three months for a decent RAW converter takes a lot of the fun out of it. Even Nikon's own Capture NX2 doesn't fully support D600 NEF files yet.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2012)

Nikon tends to stockpile a camera body before announcing it. This is part of the reason for so many leaks, since printers are printing manuals and other documents to stuff in the boxes, and someone always leaks information.
Actually, I think it works to Nikon's benefit, since they get free advance advertising, and interest builds up. If only they had good lenses for FF at reasonable prices. They had optimized many of their older FF lenses for crop as well as continuing to spend resources turning out new crop lenses such that they find themselves with fine FF cameras, but a limited selection of high quality FF lenses.
Its becoming pretty obvious that FF cameras are rapidly moving to mainstream for photo enthusiasts and they find themselves in a hole.


----------

